# Cubeing on the go?



## snckdude (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been looking a good way to cube on the go and time my self. at first i was just useing www.cubetimer.com , then i wasnt always on an internet signal. then i got CCT, relized there was no way i was going to tot my laptop everywhere. so i started to use my phone on the go. but it took to long to stop it and start. So i did a little modding to the CCT program and ported it to my IPOD and other MP-4 players. I picked up a kill switch from walmart and wired it so plug into my headphone jack. i put no skid pads on the bottom so it doesnt slip on a table. the switch is a bit trick to kit but with a little work i can get iut to work alot better.

my question is, If i was to produce these would anybody buy it. if you want i might be able to post the software on a website.
~snckdude


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 23, 2009)

I want it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 23, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, but porting CCT to Android. I would still have to buy a extUSB -> 3.5mm, 2.5 -> 3.5mm cable, and a timer with a data port.

Too much work for me, plus I don't think many cubers even have a G1.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 23, 2009)

So, is this like an app for an MP4 player, or an actual physical object?
And how much would it cost?


----------



## byu (Mar 23, 2009)

actual physical object, I believe


----------



## snckdude (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah its a physical object.
with an app for your MP4 to be able to use it


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 23, 2009)

how much would this cost to buy?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 23, 2009)

Won't a stackmat suffice?


----------



## WakDooD (Mar 23, 2009)

*Skepticism*

Try Cubem by Ewan Davies (mobile java cube scrambler and timer)
It's based on MobileCubeScrambler by hr.mohr

Stopping the timer is a little tricky, but it keeps track of times and calculates averages (for that one session? it doesn't actively store times on my phone). It also has scrambles for other puzzles and a PLL timer.

---

I find it highly unlikely that you have "ported" CCT to an iPod (and other "MP4 players") as there is no Java platform on the iPod and other digital audio players (there's just too much variation). Even if you have ported CCT to some sort of programing language that a DAP can run (ARM?), how are you supposed to actually execute it on your player? I also find it difficult to believe that you have convinced your iPod (and other people's DAPs) to accept input from a headphone jack (which outputs). You would have to modify the physical headphone jack, or somehow modify the player's firmware (which, on a modern-day iPod, is encrypted).

I would like to see this website of yours that hosts this program and describes this process that you have developed to get it to work on all "MP4" players.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 23, 2009)

It has to be something with the fact that it pauses when you unplug your headphones.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> It has to be something with the fact that it pauses when you unplug your headphones.


he said kill-switch so it's probably something which breaks the circuit and like you said convinces the ipod the headphones are unplugged


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 23, 2009)

Exactly. So how will it work for other mp3 players? Do some have that feature?


----------



## snckdude (Mar 24, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be something with the fact that it pauses when you unplug your headphones.
> ...


Yup, this guy know his stuff! and for the ipods dont have java. thats were the app comes in. basically it swaps the java files (scripting and what not). it to a .MOV or other supported video file.the only problem is the fact that is only time up to 20 minutes. (if you take thta long you most likely dont need it) but i works just like CCT otherwise.


----------



## snckdude (Mar 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Exactly. So how will it work for other mp3 players? Do some have that feature?


if any MP4 players have a headphonejack and a videoplayer then your good. or in the rare case that it has an app function.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 24, 2009)

snckdude said:


> Yup, this guy know his stuff! and for the ipods dont have java. thats were the app comes in. basically it *swaps the java files (scripting and what not). it to a .MOV or other supported video file.*the only problem is the fact that is only time up to 20 minutes. (if you take thta long you most likely dont need it) but i works just like CCT otherwise.



What? Could you elaborate on how that works?


----------



## WakDooD (Mar 24, 2009)

so, rather than a program that times, stores, and calculates averages, it's a video file of a timer?
The use of the headphone jack to pause to pause the video is clever. However, not all digital audio players have this function (ie. sansa e200).


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 24, 2009)

You can't really use this without a table, so just buy a watch, turn on the stopwatch.


----------



## snckdude (Mar 24, 2009)

im working on a 'WPM info' type file to store averages right now. plus i just tought it would be neat to try to make something on my own.


----------

